# Dark check cock over brown pied hen?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm considering buying this pair and was wondering what offspring they would have. 

http://sklauctions.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=fancy&item=1357521064


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think any color would be possible. Should be very interesting. Let us know how you make out. Very nice looking pair.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

The offspring will all be dark check with possibilities of pied but their offspring can have brown as well. Although are you dure its brown not recessive red? A good genetic colour help is the pigeon calculator you can google it.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The color of offspring could be black, blue bar and blue check if the cock doesn't carry dilute or brown. If he carries brown then youngsters could be brown as well (bar, check or spread) and if he carries dilute then some silver and dunn daughters are possible. If the cock carries brown and dilute then some khaki daughters are also possible. 
The pied genes in English Carriers are predominantly recessive ones, therefore the checkered bird will need to carry pied also if any pied youngsters are to be raised. 
Also, recessive red and recessive white are common in Carriers so if both parents possess either of these then red or white babies are possible.
The only color that they won't produce is ash red and its variations.
So, red check 200 gave a pretty accurate prediction, almost any color would be possible.


----------

